# Drehmomentregelung Lenze 8400 mit Rückführung möglich?



## Xplosion (30 März 2011)

Hallo,

kann man bei den neuen Lenze 8400er FU´s eine Drehmomentregelung mit Drehzahlrückführung anschliessen bzw. einstellen?

Wo muß sich eigentlich das Rückführungsignal im System genau befinden?

Möchte gern einen weiteren Aufwickler bauen für kleine Geschwindigkeiten unter 10m/min.Die Ausregelung soll aber möglichst schnell erfolgen wenn beim Aufwickler z.b. eine Lage des Kabel runterrutscht.Die sensorlose Version funktioniert da recht träge.

Wir haben bei einer größeren Maschine einen Aufwickler mit einem 9300er Umrichter und Drehzahlrückführung.Dieser funktioniert sehr gut.

Deshalb dachte ich an einen ähnlichen Aufbau.Wäre das so möglich?

Kann sich die Drehzahlrückführung irgendwo im System befinden oder muß es an einer bestimmten Stelle sein?
Würde gern nachträglich einen Geber einbauen, da der Motor bereits gekauft ist.Der hat aber noch keine Rückführung integriert.


----------



## Per (30 März 2011)

*Lenze 8400*

Hallo Xplosion,

Drehzahlrückführung:
8400 StateLine 
HTL-Gebern mit beliebiger Strichzahl – DI1/DI2: fmax = 10 kHz

8400 HighLine 
HTL-Gebern mit beliebiger Strichzahl – – DI1/DI2: fmax = 100 kHz
– DI6/DI7: fmax = 10 kHz

8400 TopLine
Resolver an X7
TTL-Encoder an X8
HTL-Encoder an den digitalen Eingangsklemmen DI1/DI2 bzw. DI6/DI7
– DI1/DI2: max. 100 kHz
– DI6/DI7: max. 10 kHz

Zur Drehmomentregelung mit Drehzahlrückführung kann ich so noch nicht sagen,
da ich mit den 8400 noch keine Drehmomentenregelung gemacht habe.

Geber irgendwo im Antriebsystem ? Für Positionierung ja für Drehmomentregelung nein.
Der 8400 TopLine kann z.b. auch Servomotoren betreiben und zur Regelung von 
permanenterregten Synchronmotoren muss die Pollage – der Winkel
zwischen der Motorphase U und der Feldachse des Rotors – bekannt sein.

Jetz noch mal zu diesem Thema: http://www.sps-foren.de/showpost.php?p=306167&postcount=32

Warum erst irgendetwas kaufen und dann überlegen was man braucht !


 Gruß Per


----------



## Per (30 März 2011)

*Handbuch 8400top*

Handbuch 8400top
http://src.lenze.com/lenze-biblioth...ierung_Frequenzumrichter_TopLineC_v1-2_DE.pdf

5.2 Regelungsart auswählen

Per


----------



## Xplosion (1 April 2011)

Per schrieb:


> Warum erst irgendetwas kaufen und dann überlegen was man braucht !
> 
> Gruß Per




Naja, so wars ja dann doch nicht.Hab doch meinen ersten Wickler gebaut.Der funktioniert seither ganz gut.Das einzige was es zu bemängeln gab war:

Wenn eine Lage von einem sehr dicken Kabel runterrutscht, braucht der Wickler etwas lang zum reagieren.
Dies liegt einfach an der sensorlosen Drehmomentregelung oder?

Das ist aber erst nach einigen Wochen bekannt geworden.Da hab ich schon alles für den zweiten Wickler vorbereitet.
Und jetzt war meine Überlegung, das ganze zu perfektionieren.
Da wir bei einer anderen Maschine einen Aufwickler haben, der uns berechnet, programmiert und angeschlossen worden ist, hab ich den Unterschied gesehen.

Der Aufwickler reagiert auf das runterrutschen einer Lage viel schneller.
Deshalb dachte ich mir auch, ich könnte meinen doch nochmal anders aufbauen.

Das mit der Berechnung ist mir schon klar, hab ich bei einem anderen Projekt auch angewendet.

Bei diesen Projekt existierte aber der Wickler schon mit einem alten Motor.Deswegen hab ich auch keine Berechnungen durchgeführt sondern die gleiche Leistungsklasse und Drehzahl genommen, da diese Wickler ja mal funktioniert haben.

Ich dachte daran den Umrichter gegen einen 8400er zu tauschen und einen Drehgeber an der Antriebswelle der Trommel zu montieren.

Wäre kein großer Aufwand (Drehgeber sind einige auf Lager), nur den 8400er müsste ich bestellen.

Könnte ich dieses Vorhaben grundsätzlich so realisieren?


----------



## Per (1 April 2011)

*Lenze 8400*

Hallo Xplosion,  
der 8400 TOPLine hat verschiedene Verfahren zur Motorregelung
1. U/f-Kennliniensteuerung     (VFCplus)
2. U/f-Kennliniensteuerung     energiesparend (VFCplusEco)
3. U/f-Regelung     (VFCplus + Geber)
4. Sensorlose     Vectorregelung (SLVC)
5. Sensorlose     Regelung für Synchronmotoren (SLPSM)
6. Servoregelung     (SC) 

1,2,3 und 6 nicht so prickelnd für diese Anwendung
6 nur möglich, bei ASM oder Seromotoren wenn der Geber direkt am Motor montiert ist wegen Pollage.
Also bleibt nur 4. Sensorlose Vectorregelung (SLVC).
Die sensorlose Vectorregelung kann in zwei verschiedenen Modi betrieben werden:
 Drehzahlregelung mit Drehmomentklammerung (_bTorquemodeOn _= FALSE)
 Drehmomentregelung mit Drehzahlklammerung (_bTorquemodeOn _= TRUE)
Meine Wahl würde auf die  Drehzahlregelung mit Drehmomentklammerung fallen.
Wichtig hier bei ist das die Motortypenschilddaten eingegeben und im Anschluss eine Motorparameter-Identifikation durchgeführt wird.
Über den Eingang vom Systembaustein "LS_MotionControlKernel"   nTorqueSetValue_a  den Momentensollwert  vorzugeben und die Drehzahl über einen Jogwert zu  realisieren.  
Meine Empfehlung der HighLine 2 Analogsignale 1. Dremhmoentensollwert  2. Wickeldurchmesser
diese in den "GeneralPurpose"-Funktionen  L_Arithmetik_1 verknüpfen und an  nTorqueSetValue_a als Drehmomentensollwert anschließen. (noch nicht ausprobiert)  auf die richtige skalierung der Sollwerte achten.

Dies sind im Moment alles Theorie da ich nicht die Anlagendaten habe und dieses so noch nicht realisiert habe.
Sollte aber so gehen. Wenn es vergleichbar ist mit unserm ersten Projekt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen     
Per

Handbücher Lenze: http://src.lenze.com/lenze-bibliothek/de/_start.htm
Lenze Application Knowledge Base :http://akb.lenze.de/akb/infopool.nsf/html/index-inhalt


----------



## Xplosion (6 April 2011)

Hallo Per,

Danke für die Infos, aber von der sensorlosen Drehmomentregelung möchte ich ja gerne abkommen, da diese zu träge reagiert.

Angenommen ich würde auch einen neuen Motor nehmen mit integrierter Rückführung, wäre das dann über den 8400er realisierbar? Laut deinen Aussagen bezüglich Funktionen eher nicht oder?

Dann bräuchte ich wohl einen aus der 9300er Reihe.Solch einen haben wir ja bei einem anderen Aufwickler in Betrieb.
Er bekommt nur die Rückführung und einen Ultraschallsensor.Unsere Mitarbeiter sind sehr zufrieden damit.

Deswegen würde ich meine Wickler auch mit diesem System aufbauen.
Da ich selber ja ingesamt drei Wickler aufbauen sollte, hab ich jetzt natürlich die Möglichkeit verschiedene Steuerungsvarianten zu testen und die beste danach auszuwählen.

Edit:

Das hab ich grad noch gefunden: (8400 Highline)


Servoregelung (SC)
Die feldorientierte Servoregelung (SC) für Asynchronmotoren basiert auf einer entkoppelten,
getrennten Regelung des drehmomentbildenden und des feldbildenden Stromanteils.
Die Motorregelung basiert auf einer rückgeführten, feldorientierten und kaskadierten Reglerstruktur
und ermöglicht einen dynamischen und stabilen Betrieb in allen vier Quadranten.
Die Servoregelung weist prinzipiell dieselben Vorteile wie die sensorlose Vectorregelung
(SLVC) auf.

So funktioniert doch unser Wickler, den wir programmiert bekommen haben.
Hier kann der Regler zwischen drehmomentbildenden und feldbildenden direkt unterscheiden, da er ja eine Rückführung hat.


----------



## Per (6 April 2011)

*Lenze TopLine oder HighLine oder Lenze 9300 ?*

Genau richtig Xplosion ,
mit der Servoregelung (SC) ist dieses möglich, aber nur wenn der Geber auch direkt am Motor angebaut ist.Um noch eine bessere Dynamik zu bekommen sollte vielleicht ein Synchronmotore
(PSM) in Betracht gezogen werden. Mit einen 8400 TopLine in Servoregelung.
Also: 8400TopLine mit Synchronmotore (PSM) Lenze-Motore mit Absolutwertgeber oder Resolver, weil die Pollage bereits korrekt eingestellt ist im Umrichter und alle Motordaten vorhanden sind.
Warum nicht den 8400HighLine ? Da dieser nur mit inkrementellen Gebern arbeiten kann und man   nach jedem Netzschalten eine Pollageidentifikation starten muss.
Oder die Konfiguration mit dem 9300 ? oder ein 9400 ?
Für den 9300 und den 9400 gibst von Lenze fertige Applikationen für Wickler wo z.b. die mechanischen Verluste bei der Drehmomentenregelung kompensiertwerden 

Es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten, meisten ist es aber eine Geld frage was wirklich eingesetzt wird.  
und noch w as: schau dir bitte genau die Unterschiede vom High und TopLine an. 

Gruß Per


----------



## Xplosion (6 April 2011)

Ich hab nochmal den gut funktionierenden Wickler angeschaut.

Der Motor ist ein Getriebemotor mit Resolver, aber kein Synchronmotor glaube ich.Woran kann ich so einen erkennen? Was steht dann auf dem Typenschild?
Der Umrichter ist ein 9323er, dort ist an X7 der Resolver angeschlossen.

Jetzt hab ich im Lager mal nachgeschaut.Wir hätten noch 3 Stück 9300er Umrichter da.Zwei mit 1kW (9322) und einen größeren.Leider haben die an X7 eine schwarze Abdeckung.
Dachte vielleicht, diese Umrichter könnte ich verwenden, aber wenn bei X7 nichts da ist, kann ich nichts machen oder?


Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Variante Resolver und min. Asynchron-Servomotor oder evtl. Synchronservomotor vorziehen.

Weißt du was ein 8400 Topline ca. kostet in der Leistungsklasse unter 1kw? Nur ganz ungefähr.Mich würde der Vergleich zur 9300er-Reihe interessieren.

Bei der 8400er Reihe brauche ich aber dann auch noch Verbindungskabel + Software oder?


----------



## Per (7 April 2011)

*EVF oder EVS*

Hallo Xplosiv,
wenn da wirklich kein Anschluß ist handelt es sich um einen 9300 Vector Umrichter  
bitte mal auf Typenschild nachsehen ob es ein EVF93XX Vector Umrichter oder ein EVS93xx Servo-Umrichter.
Wenn die Software und der Adapter noch nicht vorhanden ist und Du ja eine funktionierende 9300 Applikation hast besorg dir ein EVS9300 mit ASM und Resolver.  
Gruß Per


----------

